# island of blood is it worth getting



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

i want to no for a skaven player what is it better to get a skaven battalion or the island of blood


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Both, you will need at least 100 rat models to play a game + Warmachines + heros....Skaven are not a cheap army to build.


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

i meant to add to my army
nt as a starter


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Is this thread really a sticky?

May be helpful if you told us what you've already got in your skaven army, and how many points you want to end up with.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

for the record calling your thing a sticky doesnt make it a sticky lol.

as for your question, I would go with the IOB, you get heroes, weapon teams which makes it awesome, the only thing your missing out on are giant rats and plague monks


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

But yeah, lets us know what you got in your army and what you're going for. It's a hard question to answer without that information.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

HAH! 
nice one, Fry.

Honestly, it depends on what you have. Given most skaven make ups, 2 IOB and a battalion would be a good start.

Have fun on a long and expensive road.
(though very rewarding)


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd say IOB, mostly because you can sometimes find the Skaven side cheap on e-bay (cheap being around $30 as that's less than half the IOB full cost). So even if you just keep the 40 clan rats it's cheaper than buying 2 boxes of 20 clanrats($20 each on Wayland games)...you could also then sell whatever you don't want/need in order to pick up the items you do need later.
IOB is the best value for hordes of rats to fill out an army.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Why the hell does this say sticky.........

Anyhow go for IOB the weapon teams pay for the rest of the stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would say definately yes, you could trade the high elf parts with another player for his skaven plus you get a rule book which is always a plus.


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

ill probally get island of blood cos i have no weapon teams and my army so far is on the gallery


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Then if you already have the Fantasy rulebook, you could sell the one in IOB to me


----------

